# meta trotz utf8 codierung komisch



## maduuto (19. September 2010)

Hallo. Ich habe verschiedene Metatags angelegt. Dazu noch diesen für die UTF-8 Codierung. Das Problem ist jedoch, das die Metatags wenn ich sie auslesen lasse kryptisch sind bzw die Umlaute. Wieso? LG

Hat sich glaube ich erledigt durch uuml und so geht das


----------



## harryman (19. September 2010)

Hi,

ich vermute, dass deine Seite nicht in UTF-8 kodiert ist.
Es reicht nicht, über Meta-Tag zu sagen, die Seite ist UTF-8 => Sie muss es auch wirklich sein.

Wenn du z.B. einen Editor benutzt, z.B. Notepad++ kannst du das File entweder als ANSI oder als UTF-8-File speichern.


----------

